# Please recomend a phone - android or iphone?



## Toby (17 Jul 2011)

I currently have a Nokia E51 http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_e51-2106.php which is on the way out and want to get something with 

- a great organiser as I have many meetings and have lots of lists of information to keep track of
- than I can avail of apps with 
- is almost indestructable
- and is good for going online with

Can anyone recommend something from the sea of options please!

Thanks


----------



## dahamsta (17 Jul 2011)

To be honest they're both good at all of those options. I generally suggest avoiding the fashion tax with an Android phone. 

HTC or Samsung are your best bets currently. You really can't go wrong with the latest edition of the standard HTC Desire, the S; but if you want more cutting edge, the Samsung Galaxy S II or HTC Sensation are the way to go. Both vendors also have larger screen iterations.


----------



## Toby (17 Jul 2011)

Thanks, I'll look at those

Would there be any advantage to sticking with a Nokia in terms of importing data across or is it easy enough with the HTC or Samsung models?

Also, which Samsung Galaxy? There are a few differnt ones, S II, Ace, Mini, S.....


----------



## partnership (18 Jul 2011)

Would recommend the sony xperia arc.  very easy to use.


----------



## serotoninsid (18 Jul 2011)

Toby said:


> Would there be any advantage to sticking with a Nokia in terms of importing data across or is it easy enough with the HTC or Samsung models?


Probably not.  Nokia are playing catchup in the smartphone market.  Their own phone operating system - symbian (which will be running on your current phone) - is effectively dead.  They are in the process of switching from this to the windows mobile platform.


----------



## monagt (18 Jul 2011)

iPhone, original and the best, and getting better all the time, be a leader not a follower ')


----------



## z107 (18 Jul 2011)

I too am looking at getting a new smart phone.
iphone doesn't support flash, so this is a deal breaker for me.

So it's either going to be Samsung Galaxy S II or HTC Sensation.
Didn't realise they both had tablet versions.


----------



## Woodie (18 Jul 2011)

partnership said:


> Would recommend the sony xperia arc. very easy to use.


 
That's currently ranked Nr 3 on Techradar or you could try the new Sony xperia neo is also very nice and a more handy size IMHO.

The OP might want to try the following link for reviews and current rankings in the dropdown list  http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...e-phones-in-the-world-today-645440?artc_pg=19 

It's all personal opinion and what suits you often won't suit the next person.  I went to the stores to try out the phones first.  Three often have live models to try.


----------



## Leo (18 Jul 2011)

monagt said:


> iPhone, original and the best, and getting better all the time, be a leader not a follower ')


 
Some people here seem to disagree.


----------



## Locke (18 Jul 2011)

Had an iPhone, moved to HTC Sensation.

While I have not used the new Galaxy, out of the above too I would recommend the iPhone ahead of the HTC. It's a solid smart phone (the 3gs one was the one I used).


----------



## monagt (18 Jul 2011)

Leo said:


> Some people here seem to disagree.



OK, keep another phone hidden in your pocket to take call but use the iPhone for style,


----------



## serotoninsid (18 Jul 2011)

monagt said:


> iPhone for style,


If that's what your looking for then, yes - go with the iPhone.  However, more value for your € with htc/samsung running android.

Using Toshiba TG01 myself as it's the only phone I could find that would support a usb keyboard (admittedly at a horrific drain on the battery).

Have to say that I don't think the current offering via touchscreen smartphones is the finished article.


----------



## TarfHead (18 Jul 2011)

If apps for scheduling and list keeping are important to you, it is generally true that the iPhone market for apps is streets ahead of android.


----------



## Daisy2012 (18 Jul 2011)

Just don't go with the Nokia N900 - it's a piece of cr*p. Although the camera is good, email absolutely sucks, browsing is a nightmare, you can't unlock it because you can't enter w on the keyboard, you can't lock the phone screen so if you're female you can't keep it in your bag... I could go on, but won't as I've wasted too much of my life on that piece of...


----------



## Pique318 (19 Jul 2011)

Moved to iPhone from Android and tempted to go back to Android and flog the iPhone.
AppStore is brilliant, the screen sensitivity rocks and it doesn't slow down (much)...that's it.
On every other score, I've found the Android (HTC Legend, so a relatively low-powered Android) better. Music, connectivity (2-3G & WiFi) widgets (fantastic), customisation.

If you are in any way techie, go Android.

If you want a cool phone that you have the choice of a million iPod docks for, then Apple is for you. 
Ultimately style over substance IMO.


----------



## rustbucket (19 Jul 2011)

Ive had a Samsung Galaxy S on Android for a year now. Like all phones there are few issues with it but overall a very good phone. Would imagine that the Galaxy S 2 has sorted most of the issues with the previous version (although likely has a few of its own).

Supports Flash
Great Camera
Excellent Colour and Resolution on Screen
Can be rooted if you are a techy and like that stuff.
Fairly robust. Have dropped it a few times and still working perfectly (although do get one of those 'skins' for it)


----------



## Complainer (19 Jul 2011)

monagt said:


> iPhone, original and the best, and getting better all the time, be a leader not a follower ')


The only thing that Apple lead on is marketing.


----------



## Toby (19 Jul 2011)

Thanks so much for the helpful replies. 

Im thinking HTC/GALAXY but the availability of apps for organisation of info, lists etc is important to me. Can a HTC or Galaxy user let me know if there are apps for their phones or is iPhone best for that?

How good is calender function on HTC/GALAXY?

I find it hard to look at them in shops as usually have kids in tow!


----------



## Sol28 (19 Jul 2011)

I didnt like the default calendar with the Android (HTC Desire) as it it didnt span days to indicate a holiday or event etc. So i donwloaded a different Calendar app - that still syncs with the main calendar and with the PC and which shows me my items in a more customisable format. (Business Calendar Free).


----------



## dahamsta (19 Jul 2011)

Toby said:


> Im thinking HTC/GALAXY but the availability of apps for organisation of info, lists etc is important to me. Can a HTC or Galaxy user let me know if there are apps for their phones or is iPhone best for that?



[broken link removed] would appear to be the most popular, but there's tons more. Have a look around the Market.



> How good is calender function on HTC/GALAXY?



I think the calendars from most vendors are pretty stock, and the stock one is just fine, but again, have a look at the market.


----------



## lucozade (9 Sep 2011)

Looking at getting Iphone or Samsung Galaxy or HTC - Iphone bills roughly 45 per month. At the moment with meteor 20euro per month for 200 texts and 200 mins. Are there better deals with HTC/Samsung using the same amt of texts and mins?? 45 a month big jump instead of paying 20euro - Basically looking for best deal for smartphone with 200 texts and 200 mins bill pay. Any ideas who to go with phone and provider??


----------



## hastalavista (9 Sep 2011)

lucozade said:


> Looking at getting Iphone or Samsung Galaxy or HTC - Iphone bills roughly 45 per month. At the moment with meteor 20euro per month for 200 texts and 200 mins. Are there better deals with HTC/Samsung using the same amt of texts and mins?? 45 a month big jump instead of paying 20euro - Basically looking for best deal for smartphone with 200 texts and 200 mins bill pay. Any ideas who to go with phone and provider??



have a squint at the current offerings from 3 on pay as u go.


----------

